# Turbo CO2 Bio System???



## BichirAddict (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been wondering the same thing I thought some c02 is better than none I am thinking about getting it for my 55.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

2L bottle. Yeast, sugar, water.

I wouldn't use DIY CO2 on more than 20 gallons...maybe 30 gallons if you have multiple bottles and are diligent about changing your DIY solutions.

That's what this system is...a DIY system with a pump as a diffusion method.


----------



## jv44kurfurst (Jul 28, 2008)

had the same unit on a 45g corner tank will not do enough for me so went to CO2 unit


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I have it on my 10 gal. It's good, gives spurts of CO2 every now and then. Although I'd recommend to place it underneath the filter output so the output will force the CO2 bubbles against the water even more.


----------



## pope_luke (Nov 14, 2007)

> I guess it is just like the DIY ones but less hassle...


In truth, It's exactly like the DIY systems, with the exact same amount of hassle.

I have the same red sea CO2 system, and I should tell you that it's honestly /not/ worth it. I use it on my 10 gallon, and it really doesn't make the biggest of differences.
I got mine because, honestly, I was too lazy to figure out how to make a DIY CO2 system. Now that I've made one for my 20G tank, I realize how silly I had been.
It looks something like this. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/7/3/3/2/Aquarium012_original.jpg

Probably the worst thing about it is the diffuser, which _tries_ to churn up the bubbles that come out with the venturi pump setup, but it really just fails at doing that. I've since taken off the pump and attached a limestone in its place.
http://www.petdiscounters.com/c64/Limewood-Airstone-1-1-4-Inch-Stubby-p4410.html
Like that one. The bubbles are much much much smaller. It's a bit pathetic when a 2 dollar block of wood breaks up co2 better than a whole special made mechanized system.

A DIY system will deliver a lot more of the co2 that you make, and a bunch of 2 liter bottles are _way_ better suited for your larger size tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

ACtually I find MORE hastle with these. 

A) the "refills" are a joke and expensive.
B)IT is tiny. A 2L bottle(and the diy recipe) will give much more gas and for longer. 
C) Its expensive. 2L bottle--1 dollar after drinking a good bottle of Dew or Coke. Airline hose--if you don't have it, walmart has 10ft for like 3 bucks. 

Save your money and just go DIY. I've never met anyone who was happy with the results of this system.


----------



## Jungle12 (Nov 3, 2009)

*I'm taking on the challenge*

(40g)I'm going ahead and trying the DIY method for CO2. The Red sea product just seems like a scam and I figure why not adding some chemistry to my life. I'm going to take 2 2-liter with about 8 feet of airline hose for each of them and stick them directly into my HOB filter intake. If there are any problems with this please state them. I have a couple of questions though:
1) Can I use Adhesive Caulk with silicone sealant, or do I need to go buy aquarium friendly sealant even though its only going to be in the 2-liter?

2) I need the best diffusion method

3)How will the CO2 effect my fish: 2 pearl gouramis, 2 discus, some tetras, and a bushy nose


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Please see the following:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...about-injecting-co2-into-tank.html#post935392

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/95985-sealant-2-liter-urgent.html#post935389


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

go pressurized! with a 56 gal you are going to be changing alot of 2l bottles out.
I had the redsea system on my 29 g . It didnt make much difference, I quickly added 4 2l bottles and cycled them weekly. It's a hassle and the mix stinks horribly .
with pressurized you can go months without adjustment.
just my 2c


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

go pressurized! with a 56 gal you are going to be changing alot of 2l bottles out.
I had the redsea system on my 29 g . It didnt make much difference, I quickly added 4 2l bottles and cycled them weekly. It's a hassle and the mix stinks horribly .
with pressurized you can go months without adjustment.
just my 2c


----------



## parham.derick (Jan 21, 2011)

*Should have done my research...*

I really should have read this before too, truthfully, its not the greatest, tried it cause my Madagascar Lace was suffering in my 29gal.... still is, havent seen any parameters change in the tank at all, with adding this unit... waste of money, got a decent powerhead out of it tho xD


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

blue-ram said:


> go pressurized! With a 56 gal you are going to be changing alot of 2l bottles out.
> I had the redsea system on my 29 g . It didnt make much difference, i quickly added 4 2l bottles and cycled them weekly. It's a hassle and the mix stinks horribly .
> With pressurized you can go months without adjustment.
> Just my 2c


+1.


----------



## Erlian (Aug 11, 2009)

*Me Too!!*

I have a 55 gallon tank, and I tried the bio Co2 system with it not long ago. It's probably only slightly easier than normal DIY (since you don't have to make up the reactor yourself), and this is only if you make your own yeast mixes. Otherwise, the replacement Co2 starters are pretty much a waste of money, though the kit DOES include an OK submersible pump. The one reactor, by the way, didn't put out nearly enough Co2 to make much of a difference in plant growth, and there's no diffusion method included. If you really must do DIY, you will need a lot of large reactors going at once, say, 3-4 liter's worth, and this would be a pain. Otherwise, you can go for setting up a pressurized Co2 system, which unfortunately costs ~$200-250 in total. Good luck!

P.S. : Check out Darkblade48's (Anthony's) primer, you can PM spam him if you need more help


----------

